# Deepcar Motorhomes International



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Can anyone out there tell me what has happened to "Deepcar Motorhomes International" :?:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DMI*

Not sure. The website is still active but has been showing dwindling stock for at least a year form memory.

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you go onto their www it states that their sales, workshop, hire operation is now closed. I seem to remember they shut about 1 year ago due to the exchange rate i believe.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Last time i passed the house and yard were for sale... but then he did have a lousy local reputation in the car buisness prior to selling to a motorhome nationwide clientelle...

And emil who did the voyager motorhome hire buisness nearby has sold them all and quit that as well as selling deepcar service station, and is now back selling cars that the locals are happy to buy....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dirk sold up and returned to Germany, where he still sells Hymers as far as I am aware

Aldra


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Their site near Sheffield now sells cars.

The business split in two a number of years ago when David Elliott set up Wellhouse, with some of the staff.

Since then Wellhouse has gone from strength to strength becoming a mainstream international camper van manufacturer with their new Hyundai model which is being sold across Europe.


----------

